# guitar processor or plain old pedals



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

What does everyone prefer. I've use both through the years. I've use a ROland GP8 and a korg A5. Then I've also used various Boss and Digitech pedals. Right now I'm using a BCB60 filled with 5 different boss pedals. The band I'm in right now has just been hacking around for the last 5 years not really being serious. The same band I've been in since 1985 when we toured full time. Now the band is getting serious again. The lead singer and I have been talking and are going to replace the drummer and bass player and add another guitarist. So, since we are serious again time for better equipment.
So just like to hear everyones recomendation for a nice all in one guitar effects processor. I've kind of been out of the loop for a bit and don't really know the new stuff out there. The last one I tried was a couple of years ago before I got the bcb60 board. A GT6 or 8 from boss. I didn't really like it much.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I prefer anolog pedals. I really don't like the digital processors as they seem to not project at higher volumes. However they are a great practice tool when you don't want to disturb the neigbours.

:rockon2:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I to, prefer the analog pedals for tone, its just that the effects processor have alot more flexibility. Its nice to be able to have banks of different sounds.


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a POD XT Live and when I bought it , I figured I could use it just for FX in my live rig (Mesa Tremoverb). My idea was to turn the amp sims off and just use the delay , chorus etc. Well it does not do a good job in this area at all :frown: I tried every way to hook it up , tweak the knobs , etc.

The sound was just all "squashed" and flat sounding. The life got sucked out of my tone and the pick attack was all messed up. 

I am using the POD for direct recording and direct hookup to the PA when I don't feel like lugging my amp to a jam. 

For shows however, I am in the process of buying all analog stand alone pedals except for say a digital delay. I never understood why people as so in love with analog delays. To me its just a muddy repeat that everyone calls "warm". A good digital delay can simulate the analog sound if needed for some tunes. (just my opinion).

I plan to also make a looper to take the delay out of the signal chain when not in use.

:rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the ideal combination, for me, is pedals for compression, overdrive and distortion, and and all-in-one processor for modulation and time-based effects.

the only problem is, outside of the very expensive tc electronics g system, NOT ONE MANUFACTURER IN THE ENTIRE SOLAR SYSTEM MAKES ONE!!!!

this makes no sense whatsoever!

   

-dh


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm thinking that for now I may just stay with pedals. The problem is, I've got one more spot for a pedal (I'm thinking of dropping the Acoustic simulator pedal in there) but would like to add more. I hate the thoughts of daisy chaining more outside the board. I suppose I could pick up another BCB60 board and add 6 more. Anyone ever done that?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ANaolog all the way for this guy. Digital and multi pedals , to my old ears, sounds like shyte. The other guitarplayer in our band uses one of those Boss thingies, and hes always fiddling, trying to come up with sopmething decent, that will get thru the mix without having to crank it to the point of drowning us out, and although he doesn't admit it, I know he's frustrated. I show up, plug in, and I'm good to go, with consistent tones, that CUT. 

CT.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

My preference would be analog pedals...and used sparingly at that. The only thing that matters is your personal preference, though.

99% of _my_ favourite guitar tones are guitar --> cord --> tube amp.

Jim


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> ANaolog all the way for this guy. Digital and multi pedals , to my old ears, sounds like shyte. The other guitarplayer in our band uses one of those Boss thingies, and hes always fiddling, trying to come up with sopmething decent, that will get thru the mix without having to crank it to the point of drowning us out, and although he doesn't admit it, I know he's frustrated. I show up, plug in, and I'm good to go, with consistent tones, that CUT.
> 
> CT.



Yes I have been there in the past. Very frustrated, spending hours coming up with a good sound through digital processors. Although there were some sounds that I was able to create that sounded great, it meant spending hours trying to get them. I'm just not in to spending that amount of time anymore. And I do like the idea of hearing the truer tones of my amp and guitar with very little processing with the exception of some tasteful coloring that the boss pedals offer.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Processors can sound good, but drive me crazy!! Presets all sounded good on their own, but didnt cut it in the real mix. Keep it as simple as possible. There shouldnt be a need for more than 5 pedals in a live rig. I find a comp, OD, maybe 2, and a delay is all I need. If you must have a Muti, Id go with one that has knobs for the EQ and drive that you can tweak on the fly. As the night goes on and volumes go up, the preset patches will most likely have to be changed. I had a Boss GT5, and I wasted more time playing with it than I did practicing. It was a horrid experience.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Mr. David Severson said:


> I prefer anolog pedals. I really don't like the digital processors as they seem to not project at higher volumes. However they are a great practice tool when you don't want to disturb the neigbours.
> 
> :rockon2:


I agree, that's all I use my GT-6 for nowadays. If I want to sound big at 2AM. I find that the GT-6 tends to have a delay problem if you are playing fast stuff....it garbles the definition because it 'processes' everything.

Ever since I found my Super Reverb, I have had all the tone I needed in the amp alone. For overdrive at lower volumes I use a Tubeworks pedal with a 12AX7 in it. I might use a chorus from time to time, but only sparingly.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a digitech multifx that i used for awhile when just practising(still have it actually but the damn things busted). It was fine for when i was new to FX and didnt know much about them, and helped me learn what the different effects are and how to use them.

But i've found that the processors just cant compare to the individual ones, mainly due to the sheer amount and variety of single pedals you can find compared to the relatively limited number of good multi fx units


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I had a girlfriend once reminds me of a digital multi effect unit.... by the time she was undressed everything I liked about her was on the bedroom floor!!!

As the old song said:"ain't nuthin like the real thing baby!"


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Did the processor thing and gave up, too much work for very little sound. Patch sounds good at practice but sucks in a live situation. I also have returned to the legion of analog pedals that are out there, much better sound and selection. Plus you don't have to remember banks or patch numbers, just combos of leds on the floor...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> I had a Boss GT5, and I wasted more time playing with it than I did practicing. It was a horrid experience.


...exactly! which is why i won't go near the processors that have compressors, overdrives, distortions and amp/stompbox modelling technology. which, of course, is ALL of them. see my previous post. i STILL don't get it.

-dh


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I've tried to use multi-fx before, but I've always come back to stompboxes. Multi-fx devices, to me, just don't have any 'life' to them. Very sterile sounding. Now, I've not had the top of the line stuff, but you end up spending hours setting these things up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just ordered a GNX3 to give it a try. I have never had one before, but based on another thread here I am going to try it out just for noodling around and practice. I realize these can be frustrating in terms of all the dialing in but I am hoping I can get at least 8-10 settings that I will like and then stop the dialing in process.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I use a combination of pedals and digital rack FX. My loop is parallel (mixer)switchable via MIDI so my signal is only running through the digital fx when being used and not fully converted to digital. The FX unit I am using has great convertors and doesn't degrade the sound very much anyway.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just ordered a GNX3 to give it a try. I have never had one before, but based on another thread here I am going to try it out just for noodling around and practice. I realize these can be frustrating in terms of all the dialing in but I am hoping I can get at least 8-10 settings that I will like and then stop the dialing in process.


I've had a GNX3 for a couple of months, and haven't really had a chance to do more than scratch the surface...there does seem to be some really nice sound in there though. :tongue: 

I've only gotten as far as copying a few presets I like into the User group and make a few changes...a lot more work to do though.

First thing, turn off the noise gate on the presets, it's very noticeable.


----------



## Stereoface (Feb 21, 2007)

It's always great when you can get a combo of both...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Brought home the GNX3 this Friday. Have been plying arounnd with it bit today. I have it running through the AC30BM and so far it's been fairly easy to dial in. The pre-sets are pretty good. You can basically go on forever with the user pre-sets. All kinds of combinations. The Stompbox feature is pretty cool, you can call in a variety of them.

Still some noodling to do of course but it is pretty much what I was looking for in terms of adding a bit to the AC30BM, without going out and getting another array of pedals.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Brought home the GNX3 this Friday. Have been plying arounnd with it bit today. I have it running through the AC30BM and so far it's been fairly easy to dial in. The pre-sets are pretty good. You can basically go on forever with the user pre-sets. All kinds of combinations. The Stompbox feature is pretty cool, you can call in a variety of them.
> 
> Still some noodling to do of course but it is pretty much what I was looking for in terms of adding a bit to the AC30BM, without going out and getting another array of pedals.


If you learn any tricks feel free to post em. :food-smiley-004: 

I bet it sounds outstanding through the Vox....mine sounds pretty good even though it's through an amp not much better than a stock car speaker. :tongue:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I prefer single pedals, atleast right now... I have yet to hear a multi-effect pedal that has had a decent, natural sound. I think the closest was a Boss ME-50, but even then I didn't like it.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Analog*

Mainly stompboxes live for me, not that I haven't tried a bunch of digital multi-fx and modelling toys. I can't find one that sounds right for overdrive or distortion in front of my amps. I wish I could. I'm NOT one of those anti-digital snobs, I personally LOVE the concept of having all my effects patched any order I want, tweaked to perfection and then saved as a patch I can bring up with a single footswitch. Time and time again over the years I've bought the latest whizbang thing that contains 40 amps, 120 stompboxes plus room, cab, mic modelling, blah, blah.. Every time it's the same experience. I fiddle with a neat toy for a while and listen to it produce hundreds of mediocre sounds, a handful of pretty good sounds but not a single GREAT sound. Yes, I have figured out how to shut off the cab simulator, pre-amp, etc for using in front of a real amp.. but they still don't cut it. Great for headphone practice at home, though. 

I remember when these digital units first came out, like the old Boss ME-5. Lots of guys bought them and started selling all their old tubescreamers, etc, thinking they would soon be obsolete. :tongue:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Mainly stompboxes live for me, not that I haven't tried a bunch of digital multi-fx and modelling toys. I can't find one that sounds right for overdrive or distortion in front of my amps. I wish I could.


...exactly! we still need our o/d pedals. which is why i am unable to understand why _not one _manufacturer (except the very expensive tc electronics g system) offers a dedicated multi-_effects_ processor.

:confused-smiley-010 

-dh


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a zoom 707II Guitar digital processer and it suits me fine. 

Plus I got It free on loan.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have twice tried multi-effects processors (Digitech and Zoom) and both times dealt them to go back to stand alone stomp boxes. I find it easier to mix and match, dial in tones, and see what I'm doing with good old fashioned 6inch cables, knobs, and foot switches. In real life, at least to my ears, I can get nicer tones this way too, assuming I start with good basic raw guitar and amp tone.

Having said that, it's still nice to have choices.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...exactly! we still need our o/d pedals. which is why i am unable to understand why _not one _manufacturer (except the very expensive tc electronics g system) offers a dedicated multi-_effects_ processor.:confused-smiley-010 -dh



...looks like my wishes have been granted:

http://www.eventidestompboxes.com/

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I used a POD for a number of years and really liked the variety and convenience. Contrary to general opinions, I quite liked gigging with it once I had spent the time shaping my tones and found the right amp. In time though my pedals started to work their way into the setup until eventually the POD left.

There was a lot I liked about the POD (and other processors too) but I think that I just like having real time control over all of my settings.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Analog for most used, compressor, crunch, fuzz, wah, slapback etc... FX unit -- Magic stomp for filling the gaps, before the Magicstomp I used a Lexicon MPX1.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

This is a very interesting topic. Did anyone happen to read Scott Peterson's thread on the Gear Page on optimum use of modellers, and the techniques he's settled on for best results? It's a great read, but also incredibly long (30+ pages).

Scott suggests there are (at least) 3 key considerations, in his experience, to getting the best results: (not to put words in Scott's mouth - this is my paraphrase)

1. Use of a Radial Dragster at the guitar output - he suggests that modellers don't load the pickups in the same way that an amp input does.

2. Use of an Atomic amp, which is designed to be neutral / receptive to processors in a way that most guitar amps just aren't.

3. Committing the time to fine-tune patches to work with your specific setup and sound requirements.

It's great food for thought. I wonder how close a truly optimized modelling rig can get to a good amp / pedals setup,if the right attention is paid?

Brian


----------



## Rong (Feb 1, 2007)

I found that the TC G system sounds great because you can put the effects that belong infront of the amp into the input, while time based effects can go through the loop.

This makes all the difference, otherwise you are putting delays and reverb ahead of the preamp which does not work well in most situations. Conversely, compression does not work at all in the loop. 

The G system also allows you to put your favorite overdrives in the chain so it the best of all worlds.

The bargain way to do this would be to buy a used G- Major ($300) and put it in the loop and use it for all your time based effects. Then get compressor/ overdrives/ eq stomps and plug in the front.


----------



## Tom Sawyer (Mar 21, 2007)

Pedals. I have a guitar processor and pedals and I prefer the pedals. They sound better and it's easier to tweak an effect to change the sound than every processor I've ever played on. Plus, if you don't like a particular effect, you can get a different version of it (a la switching a Boss Delay pedal with a Memory Man). The only negatives to pedals is power supplies, they tend to not look as tidy and they are the more expensive route.


----------



## Electric I (Feb 2, 2006)

Been wondering about this more & more of late. Right now I'm using a couple of the newest Zoom units (G2/G7) in front of various tube combos. 

The only 'problem' I can foresee (as was mentioned) is that any delay I use is now in front of the amp's preamp. I've found that I've had to dial back all the delay parameters live vs at home, since they seemed much more pronounced at volume.

Now I'm thinking of running the Zoom multi straight into the amp's loop, bypassing the preamp. Anyone compare the two methods?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*One more for the pedals*

I'm goin' with some of you : Pedals ! After trying some guitar processors (digitech,boss,zoom...) I definitivly came back to the ol' pedals. Nothing better thant that. They sound great, easier to set and easier to use. I don't like to "navigate" thru the patchs to get the one I need. And for sure, the less you got better it is. Better sound came alive from simplicity. There's no need of "bling-bling", just dream the music and make it reality !


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Another vote for pedals. Especially if you have a nice sounding guitar - why the hell would you want to turn it into digital mush?

My drummer has a Boss ME-50 and we both agree that it sounds like total poop. While it IS a lot less expensive than purchasing separate pedals, cords, power cables etc...sometimes you get what you pay for! He also has a more fancy rack-mounted Roland unit which may sound a lot better than the Boss but I just don't have the patience for it, especially when my pedals sound so friggin' good!

Separate pedals sound better and are more fun and less frustrating. They are way more intuitive and allow more flexibility and fine-tuning.


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Pox XT Live for effects only*

I put my Pod XT Live into the effects loop of my Fender Deluxe reverb, turn off the amp/cab/mike sims and use just the effects. I find that it sounds pretty darn good in that configuration. I get the punchiness and warmth of my amp, the convenience of the Pod's volume/wah pedal, banks, compressors and modulation effects. 

I would tend to agree that good analog affects are sonically better behaved than the Pod's effects, but I doubt that my audience would know the difference and it works well enough for me.

I have to admit that in a side by side test of an old Boss CE3 chorus pedal and the Pod's chorus, the Boss sounded more organic and dynamic. I just hate the idea of having to futz around with a dozen different pedals.

JC



valen said:


> I have a POD XT Live and when I bought it , I figured I could use it just for FX in my live rig (Mesa Tremoverb). My idea was to turn the amp sims off and just use the delay , chorus etc. Well it does not do a good job in this area at all :frown: I tried every way to hook it up , tweak the knobs , etc.
> 
> The sound was just all "squashed" and flat sounding. The life got sucked out of my tone and the pick attack was all messed up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

I've tried every multi-FX unit that has come along, and with incredible work managed to get some of them to sound good. Love the convenience and bang-for-buck, but the sound just isn't there. My board is all-analog true-bypass, has been properly designed so it's dead quiet, and leaves me the flexibility of partially or completely reconfiguring it in very little time. It also allows me to change one unit without having to throw out the baby with the bathwater, allows almost-instant tweaks on the fly, and just plain sounds a lot better. With electrics I use the 4-cable method so all the stuff that should be in front of the amp is, and all the time-based stuff is in the loop where it belongs. By changing one cable I can convert it to series operation so I can use it for acoustic gigs. I always have real players come up to me at gigs and ask how I'm getting my Tone, and I'm by no means a monster player. Head+hands+heart wins every time.
David H.: I feel your pain bro, and also want to hear that new Eventide FX. Might be the first digital thing to creep onto my board, but at least Eventides converters sound good. Still hard to justify spending the dough fixing something that isn't broken, but looks like it might have the extra tone colors I'm looking for without destroying the Tone/integrity of my current board. 
Brian G.: I totally agree with your comment on Scott Peterson's masterwork on making modellers sound like amps. I think it should be reprinted by permission and passed-out to every serious player looking at buying digital multiFX. The kids will still buy modellers for the bang-buck equation, but the Tone guys NEED Scott's info. (God, Tone and digital in the same breath...)-Eric
Current signal flow: Guitar>modded true-bypass Crybaby>Radial Class A Power Booster(unity-gain buffer with Dragster pickup loading and footswitchable clean boost)>Diamond optical comp>Xotic BB preamp>Xotic RC boost>Peterson Strobostomp tuner> EB volume pedal>amp
Loop has: Boss CE2 chorus> Boss tremolo>Diamond Memory Lane delay
Sounds great every time.


----------



## Pr3Va1L (Jun 26, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...the ideal combination, for me, is pedals for compression, overdrive and distortion, and and all-in-one processor for modulation and time-based effects.
> 
> the only problem is, outside of the very expensive tc electronics g system, NOT ONE MANUFACTURER IN THE ENTIRE SOLAR SYSTEM MAKES ONE!!!!
> 
> ...


Rocktron did/does!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Pr3Va1L said:


> Rocktron did/does!


...which one?

-dh


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Pr3Va1L said:


> Rocktron did/does!


Get some pedals and used G-major+footswitch and you could have the same functionality for $500 more or less...


----------

